# Elder Scrolls online (Xbox)



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

Any one looking to get this game?

I just put my preorder in. Base.com have it for 34.99, cheapest ive seen so far, more then a tenner cheaper then game.

If its anything like the previous, it will be a great game, i didnt get chance to try the PC version which has been available for a year but ive heard good things.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm really debating on this however decided I'm going back to the dark side of PC Gaming. This is going to be like WOW


----------

